

Ask HN: License Manager in Ruby/RoR - jacktang

Hi Rubists,<p>I am going to ship one RoR application, and come up the question: how can protect the application? In Java there are some license managers, so how about Ruby? or what's your solution?<p>Regards
/Jack
======
there
you'd need a code obfuscator that can turn it into an executable, otherwise
the source code could just be modified to disable the licensing checks.

<http://www.rubyencoder.com/> is one such product, but i've never used it.

